# Mozart is the birthday boy!



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Have you listen to Mozart today? How do you celebrate?


----------



## Alcalaina (Jan 27, 2017)

I told my friends with excitement that today is Mozart's birthday, and they told me to go and listen to _Die Zauberflöte_ to celebrate... They know me so well :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Last year I celebrated by sharing the Jerusalem quartet playing k.421 on facebook and was reminded today. Mozart has ALWAYS been my favorite composer!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to play the Giulini/BPO recording of his symphony no 40, the famous G minor , to my classical music appreciation group at a nursing home in New Rochelle, New York, just north of NYC which happens every Friday afternoon there . This is only one of two minor key symphonies by Mozart, the other being the less well known no 25, also in G minor .


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess I don't celebrate any composer's birthday. I do listen to Mozart frequently, so there's a decent chance I'll hear some his music before the weekend closes.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I enjoy celebrating composers' birthdays. For Mozart's birthday today, I'm going to play through some of his piano sonatas (apologies to the birthday boy for the mistakes that I will undoubtedly make!) 

Tonight, I'm probably going to watch a Mozart opera on DVD. I'm not sure yet if I'll choose The Magic Flute or Don Giovanni. It depends on whether I'm feeling in the mood for fairy tales or seduction!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I celebrated by checking my car's tire pressures.

I don't need any excuses to listen to Mozart. He's on my speed dial.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

PC no. 25 with a glass of whiskey!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

PC no. 25 with a glass of whiskey! Life is good!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Story at BBC: Can listening to Mozart drive you mad?

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170126-can-listening-to-mozart-drive-you-mad


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder! I studied classical piano music and have some awareness of the major works of the major composers, but I am now getting back to my roots in classical and am exploring it more deeply to help myself grow as a composer! I am new to opera, so I will most likely celebrate by watching an opera, I'd love suggestions, though I'm leaning towards Don Giovanni. I recently watched my first opera all the way through with subtitles on youtube, it was "The Magic Flute" by Mozart and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've settled on it, I'm going to watch "The Marriage of Figaro" tonight!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I went to anall Mozart Concert in Detroit.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I went to anall Mozart Concert in Detroit.


What is in the program?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> What is in the program?


Program? He's lucky he got back home alive!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His requiem of-course.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Ha, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Mozart! 

I didn't know it was your birthday (yesterday, down here) but I felt a need for your company last night and drifted off to sleep to the sound of your piano concerto no. 19 in F major.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I told my friends with excitement that today is Mozart's birthday, and they told me to go and listen to _Die Zauberflöte_ to celebrate... They know me so well :lol:


Nice first post, welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I listened to Curzon playing 23 piano concerto recorded 1948 with Boyd Neel.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want a good read try John Suchet's Mozart the Man Revealed. Not much on the music but it reveals a lot about his life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay. Birthday's over. Time to close Mozart down for another year and get back to some real music like John Cage.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Every day is a Mozart "birthday" for me. His music is gold daily.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Okay. Birthday's over. Time to close Mozart down for another year and get back to some real music like John Cage.


Can any classical music lover not listen to Mozart of a year?


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

I listened to Mozart's late Symphonies, myself. (Listening to his 39th as I type this.) His music is so rich and textured, and there is always pleasure in listening.

Mozart -- l'éternel.


----------



## Guillet81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome Alcalaina!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Every day is a Mozart "birthday" for me. His music is gold daily.


Pure gold I may add.


----------

